# Phox water filter



## Colin Gummer (Nov 17, 2020)

Just wondering whether anyone here has tried one of these?

https://www.phoxwater.com/

They look really good from a sustainability point of view, and are good value for money, too.

After watching a few videos featuring Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood, I'm especially interested in the 'Alkaline' refills, which add magnesium back into the filtered water. This should improve the taste of coffee, right?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It depends what it does to the water. They're especially and deliberately vague about it all. Ask them to list the minerals in the water pre and post filtration so you have some idea what's happening. I have no reason to believe Magnesium will improve the taste of coffee and would be more concerned about what happens to the alkalinity which isn't mentioned, along with anything else added to the water like sodium and chloride.


----------

